
America fares badly in a comparison of health measures in rich countries - antr
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/01/daily-chart-7
======
rprasad
America's population is also larger than the combined populations of those
(all European) countries, and the is significantly larger geographically,
making the provision of health care much more difficult.

The outcome changes when you only compare similar regions of America to their
European counterparts.

~~~
gregsq
If you are arguing that geographical distance leads to inefficient supply
lines, this seems dubious. Australia, third from the top, has the lowest
population density of most countries listed, having a land area almost as
great as the USA, but with one fifteenth of the population, and with by no
means the same level of transport infrastructure.

Given that the US is aiming to inoculate near 90% of the population for the
current influenza problem, your deductions about distribution may need to be
examined more closely.

